# The Perks Of Pre-Tier4



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Machinery Pete and AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/machinery-pete-the-perks-of-pre-tier-iv-naa-greg-peterson/


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I think people are kidding themselves with Tier 3 stuff. You have to go back to Tier 2 to get completely away from the idiocy of cooled EGR. Personally, I don’t want to own anything that uses cooled EGR to manage NOx. Either it be Tier 2 and we don’t worry about NOx or go straight to Tier 4b with SCR/DEF


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

My newest tractor is an '89, in fact it came off the assembly line in Basildon 30 years ago today, so I ain't worried! Ayup, it's exactly 50 years younger than it's owner!


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I kind of agree with gearclash, struggling currently with a dodge 6.7 that was 1 year before 4, has the system but no DEF injection. Right now the filter is plugged, well according to the systems monitor, dealer has a quick fix for $150 which involves drilling and tapping a hole and shooting some fluid in to burn it out and a reflash, probably will need it 2-3 times a year or $1100 to eliminate and chip. When the current system tells you it needs to regen, procedure is to run down the road for 45min at 2500 rpms. I think it's time for this design flaw to go....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

pede58 said:


> I kind of agree with gearclash, struggling currently with a dodge 6.7 that was 1 year before 4, has the system but no DEF injection. Right now the filter is plugged, well according to the systems monitor, dealer has a quick fix for $150 which involves drilling and tapping a hole and shooting some fluid in to burn it out and a reflash, probably will need it 2-3 times a year or $1100 to eliminate and chip. When the current system tells you it needs to regen, procedure is to run down the road for 45min at 2500 rpms. I think it's time for this design flaw to go....


Have 2 2008 Fords with DPFs with same 
Otherwise good trucks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have a friends husband who is just about ready to quit driving trucks and do nothing but install delete kits.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

pede, do the delete. The guys I talk to that have done it wish they'd done it sooner. Better mileage, more power, and no more plugged up filter.

I always said when the warranty was up on my 14 Ram diesel that I'd delete the def and stuff but I didn't. My miles were low enough that extending the warranty was a pretty good deal I felt and I ended up extending it. Maybe I'm a sucker for extending it but it doesn't take much in repairs to get back what i paid to extend it. So far its been a pretty trouble free pickup but it did have a problem this spring hauling cows where it wouldn't sense the def level in the tank. It'd tell me it was empty and was going to go into limp mode in 200 miles. Well the tank was full because I ran it over when that message kept coming on. Finished hauling cows with the 01.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

IHCman, ran across that while searching for a solution for my problem, plugged filter will do that in the newer models, the DEF low indicator, even though it's not is one of the signs.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

So... Is that a happy birthday I owe you shetland?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The DEF trucks have been good around here it’s the DPF models that are nightmares. My 2012 DPF truck was deleted by the previous owner so has been good but a friend has the matching truck undeleted and you don’t want to use it unless you are towing something and keeping it hot.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fords and Dodges seem to have the most troubles around my parts with the EGRs and PF's.2011 GMs had DEF sensor issues but dealers were able to fix them fairly easily.
My brother runs heavy equipment in the woods and he says its a huge problem with stuff too. Used to run Deere but they are so damned messed up that he switched to Tigercat. And now only has to buy DEF fluid by the ton lol. Tigercat uses all NewHolland engines in there units because they are the least troublesome units. He says the only issue he has is they drink DEF juice like crazy.
He liked the Deere for comfort but didn't like the lack of power and fuel consumption as well as cold weather starting... they just didn't start well cold. And the emmisions components were a constant issue. He told Deere he would switch to a different brand if they didn't fix his units and the cocky service guy laughed and said "yeah right" ..... next week all the deere units were back at his dealer yard ! I bet he wasn't laughing after that! 
My brother runs his stuff for 3 years and then gets new. He says its way cheaper ?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

A New Holland engine is most likely an Iveco/FPT. I've been told they have tuned those engines for minimal particulate emission which means that they will need a comparatively heavy dose of DEF, as they are not relying much or at all on cooled EGR for NOx control.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> A New Holland engine is most likely an Iveco/FPT. I've been told they have tuned those engines for minimal particulate emission which means that they will need a comparatively heavy dose of DEF, as they are not relying much or at all on cooled EGR for NOx control.


I've also heard that the Iveco is a really good engine with very few problems.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I've got two def burners here, new Holland t6.155 & t6.160 both bought new, and have 1900 hours between the two. 2 years ago the 155 had a code up for a week or so, something about high fuel pressure? It went away and that was the last and only issue between both.

As far as usage I go through a drum (55 gal) of def a year, 700 hrs combined. Usually fill the def once about every 4 fuel fills.

Actually my biggest complaint with this def tank is it takes away capacity of the fuel tank. Lost 11 gallon of diesel from previous model.

It is nice to be able to to start and run the tractor inside a closed building without being run out. The old 4020 will smoke me out in about 30 seconds.

I'm sure some day I'll have trouble with the system but I believe it is way better than a egr set up.


----------

